# Weekend Report



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Fished out east on Saturday expecting great water from the past rain. Color was perfect, flow was a little rough. We ended up moving out to some tribs rather than battle the fast water. We were rewarded on some private property that I have permission to fish. Lots and lots of fish caught, along with my personal best of the year. Now, I know that I am holding this fish in the "big fish" pose away from my body a bit, but it truly was a sow. Weighed 12 # on a digital, and to be honest, I could care less if anyone believes me!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Holy cow!

I totally should have taken you up on that offer you made before


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

looks like 8lbs not 12. jk! lmao had to say it! nice fish!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking fish Jim. Yesterday seemed to be much better than today. It's kind of what I expected since it was the "day before the front".


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice steelie!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

No way thats a #12 fish, maybe #11.99 tops.... lol  

Beautiful fish! Sounds like you had a great weekend.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Another nice fish jim, good to hear someone had a good weekend.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

HOG! Did you measure it? Pretty fresh looking fish.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

30.5 incher, but had some big shoulders from top to bottom! She tried to jump when I hooked her, but her fat belly only scooted across the surface. That's the "In-Fisherman" pose, but I should've just held her regular. Lol.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Great fish. I'm throwing a curveball out. Definitely not 12lbs more like 16. Nobody ever goes that route...
Nice Job
Janus


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

What did I tell you about internet posting when you're drunk. First, you know how big that fish was as do I, 12 pounds....WHAT???? Second, who has private property access??? Third, the fish you caught a few weeks back was much better, shall I dig through our archives of past years to show you what a "sow" really looks like? Fourth, as much of a sportsman as you are I'm sure you didn't hang that fish by the gills on a scale tearing the gills and leading to a slow painful death right???? Give me a call I got my new muskie toys in the mail today...


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

you can tell its got some weight looking at your hand on her belly...
I always find it amusing when people over exaggerate the weight of a fish but you can tell thats a hog and 12 lbs seems just right...
congrats


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny Nick. The only thing private that you've been handling is your noodle rod. lol. The fish from a few weeks ago was a baloon, but she wasn't long at all!


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> Funny Nick. The only thing private that you've been handling is your noodle rod. lol. The fish from a few weeks ago was a baloon, but she wasn't long at all!



I thought it was funny. I don't catch enough big ones to know the difference anyway. See you in the morning...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice fish Jim!

Heres a perfect example...this is also a 12 pounder that my buddy caught with me last Thurs....it goes to show how the "pose" can make such a difference. Sure doesn't do the fish justice, but oh well. A nice lengthy male and his first steely since he was just a kid. We had a good day.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

the pose does make a difference i will agree...
I think a lot of people don't have a clue how much their fish really weighs and over exaggerate the weight often..
I am not saying you are wrong... the fish is long and could be hiding weight but in general most fisherman have earned this reputation with "it was this big" holding out arms as wide as they go....


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

As a Christmas present to all of us, we'll need to know the exact location and each one of us needs you to get us written permission to fish the spot. In return, we'll all get you the same thing we got you last year! 

Nice fish!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great fish MJ, Hopefully you can get into more this holiday weekend!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I could care less whats my fish weighs. I will measure it sometimes but other than that I just wanna catch um instead!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish Jim, I knew I should have taken my pole up with me.


----------



## OhioFlyer (Mar 14, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I could care less whats my fish weighs. I will measure it sometimes but other than that I just wanna catch um instead!


i would much rather catch 40 - 8lb fish rather that 1 - 10-15lb fish
(40 x 8lbs =320lbs OR 1 x 15 = 15lbs) IMO

Never the less nice fish.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I could care less whats my fish weighs. I will measure it sometimes but other than that I just wanna catch um instead!


I used to weigh some of my bigger fish but don't even bother anymore. Puts alot of un-needed stress on the fish also. Now I just try to get them as shallow as possible and still be in the water and unhook them and send on their way. If it looks big I might take a quick length and photo.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I never hang the fish from the scale. I use a mesh fish-friendly bag that I put the fish in then weigh them together. Works great. I sometimes like to get a weight on a fish so I can learn to guesstimate a little better.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I always try to get a picture if possible. never weighed one yet tho. they flop around to much in my opinion plus I don't have a scale. I just unhook it, take a pic and send it on its way! have gotten some mud on um on accident but will try not to from now on. sometimes its hard cause my net doesn't seem to wanna hold a big steelie even tho its a measure net that measures to 24 inches. lol. kruggy got the best net for steelies! hah! way bigger.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I once observed an elderly gentleman? catch several, drag them hard across a shallow gravel bar, kick them up onto the dry part of the bar, unhook them, and then kick them back down the gravel and into the shallow bar again while each one struggled mightily to get back into the river. C&R-what!??!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I hate that crap! he must be one of those. I don't actually know what one of those is but hes one of um. maybe he had a bad back or something??? lol


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh no! Not this argument again! I must say, a flyguy yelled at me for beaching a steelhead once stating "these fish are delicate!". Yeah, blah blah blah. Steelhead are hearty and bad-to-the-bone. They make it up some rough stuff, so I really dont think a fish laying on the rocks for 10 seconds is going to make any difference in the world.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> Oh no! Not this argument again! I must say, a flyguy yelled at me for beaching a steelhead once stating "these fish are delicate!". Yeah, blah blah blah. Steelhead are hearty and bad-to-the-bone. They make it up some rough stuff, so I really dont think a fish laying on the rocks for 10 seconds is going to make any difference in the world.


I agree, if the same fish that gets drug up on the bank flopping off of rocks for ten seconds eats and gets hooked and landed two more times that day, they can't be that effected by it.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I used to weigh some of my bigger fish but don't even bother anymore. Puts alot of un-needed stress on the fish also. Now I just try to get them as shallow as possible and still be in the water and unhook them and send on their way. If it looks big I might take a quick length and photo.


bingo. we have a winner.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

Before i realized I didn't care for the taste of steel i took a few bigger ones home and weighted them all before cleaning and wrote the weights on the back of the photos between that and my memory I can do a pretty good job of guesstimating...I try and pay more attention to the length then weight much easier to get without stressing the fish...A bag is a good idea to use for weighing.
No one has ever said anything to me like that fly guy about handling fish... I net all of mine and handle with care but **** happens I have had fish flop away and land in mud etc. If someone were to say something like that to me I not sure how I would react but it would not be pleasant for them. Maybe I would take the fish along with my limit right in front of him just despite him...I have wanted to try my stepfathers smoker anyways...


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Its the hits to the head that hurts the fish. Think of your head hitting those rocks. Taking off all the slime when they roll on the bank takes down their immune system. Bacteria gets all over their exposed areas. Thats the white stuff you see from time to time on them. Remember they do not die immediately.

DNR books tell you how you to safely release a fish. AND what not to do.


----------

